# Yamaha 25hp Tilt Stuck



## Vbnole (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok as mentioned in previous post i just bout a new to me 2006 yamaha 25hp two stroke... First time out everything worked fine...now when i hit the lever to put the motor up it wont disengage and is getting hung up. On further inspection there is a piece that is getting stuck over the stopper pin and it wont disengage when you flip the black lever to raise the motor. In order to get the motor to go up i have to go in between the shaft of the motor and the mounting bracket and hit this cross bar mechanism that hooks over the stopper pin to get it to raise up. It worked fine last thursday on the boat and now on the saw horse in the garage it keeps getting hung up in the down position. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You may need to post some pics so that we can see what the problem is. I have the same motor and all I can tell you is that my lever is always in the down position. This allows the motor to move freely in case the motor comes in contact with something. If you move the lever up, towards the boat, it should lock in at 3 different spots. Hope this helps...


----------



## Vbnole (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok...i have posted a picture...the "lock" as i will refer to it in the picture is what comes down and hooks over the trim stopper pin.  When i move the trim lever to put the motor up the lock doesnt disengage off the pin and catches on the pin therefore keeping the motor stuck in the down position.  Its like its suppose to disengage but it just wont!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This might be completely unrelated, but mercury tiller outboards needs to be out of the 'START' position in order to move up and down. The 'START' position locks the motor in place.


----------



## Vbnole (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah...i checked that...the motor is in neutral and everything!


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Have had the same problem on the same engine. I found that by shifting the engine into forward , it allowed the engine to be lifted up. If this works with your motor, then you need to adjust your shift linkage.


----------



## Vbnole (Mar 7, 2012)

How do you adjust the shift linkage??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

VB - hold on and wait for cut runner to respond as he is a Yammy mechanic.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm.. Never seen that problem before, and i personally own the same motor.
I would highly suggest against adjusting anything , yet.
When i get home tonite , after i do a couple honey-do's, i'll walk in the garage and look at my motor and see i i can find anything that would cause what is going on with your motor and let you know.


----------



## derek22 (May 12, 2017)

Has anybody figured out a solution to this problem? I just purchased the same motor and it has the same issue. The motor will not release to be lifted up after lifting the lever up.


----------

